# Werbung für Gold-Farmer?



## Hoschie78 (11. Juli 2007)

Nur mal ne bescheidene Frage am Rande, wie kommt es das auf eurer Startseite ein Gewinnspiel von GameGoods groß blinkt, und auf dieser Seite dann mit Level-Service und WoW-Gold Kauf geworben wird ??
Muss doch nicht wirklich sein, oder ist das irgendwie mit eurer Ansicht vereinbar??    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juli 2007)

Werbung bringt Geld und buffed.de ist eine kommerzielle Seite mit der Leute Geld verdienen wollen. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen meinem Gehalt und einer goldwerbungsfreien Website hätte würde ich mich wohl auch für ersteres entscheiden.

Vom moralischen Standpunkt ist das sicher zweifelhaft, aber da es hier nicht um verhungernde Kinder in Äthiopien geht ist dieser wohl auch nicht überzubewerten.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juli 2007)

Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.Zwingt dich ja niemand,das Gold zu kaufen.


----------



## orley (11. Juli 2007)

Ich hab das mal Blizzard gemeldet.

Mal schauen wie schnell man da ausm Fanseiten-Programm raus ist.

Obwohl, ich hege da meine Zweifel das sich was ändern könnte. Schließlich hängt hinter buffed ja ein großer verlag ... wowszene sieht etwas anders aus, das ist eher eine kleine (unbedeutende) firma, dessen wegfall nicht in Blizz Geldbörse auffällt. Oh man, das ist alles so kompliziert und uns ehrlichen Spielern gibt man die Schuld ... weil wir halt ehrlich sind und es kund tun das uns ein verstoß gegen die Blizzard regeln nicht gefällt.


----------



## WOW2k6 (11. Juli 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.Zwingt dich ja niemand,das Gold zu kaufen.



Da darf ich doch Martin Luther King zitieren:

"Denn die Mittel verkörpern das Ideal im Werden, das Ziel im Entstehen, und schließlich kann man gute Zwecke nicht durch böse Mittel erreichen, weil die Mittel den Samen und der Zweck den Baum darstellen."

Irgendwo hats doch seine Grenzen...


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juli 2007)

Dann wendet euch an die Goldkäufer.Gründet Vereine,die mit Plakaten auf der Straße ihr klares "Nein" zum Goldkauf zum Ausdruck bringen.Oder wendet euch an die Regierung,sie könnte die Goldfarmer da rausholen und ihnen bessere Jobs geben.

Am besten zahlen wir einfach Geld dafür,dass buffed.de am Start bleiben kann.Jeder User 1 Euro pro Monat.Na,wie wärs?


----------



## Hoschie78 (11. Juli 2007)

ja ne is klar, werbung is nötig. aber seid ihr so verblendet und der meinung es gibt keine andere seite, die gern auf buffed.de werben will? buffed.de hat soviele user, da sind sie echt nicht auf ne seite von goldfarmern angewiesen, sowas is echt unter aller kanone. auf dem fleck hätte genauso gut ne seriöse seite verlinkt werden können....
und von wegen der zweck heiligt die mittel, na wenn ihr damit leben könnt.....
finds bescheiden, sowas zu unterstützen


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juli 2007)

Na gut,dann werd ich mal ernst.Im Grunde hast du recht,es ist sehr schade,dass buffed für diese Seite Werbung macht.
Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen,welche Seiten sonst buffed.de sponsorn würde,habe von der Leitung des Ganzen hier keinen Schimmer.

Und um noch ernster zu werden: Ich sehe die Webung nicht dank FF+Plugin.Aber ich weiß,dass sie hier und auf anderen Seiten vorhanden ist.Juckt mich das?Nein,denn ich kaufe kein Gold.
Und dann gibt es wieder Leute,die das Gold eben kaufen.Menschen,mit einer anderen Einstellung als ich.

Klar,ich könnte mir bessere Werbung für buffed vorstellen als ein Goldseller,aber so lange ich hier ungestört meinem Lieblingshobby nachgehen kann,bin ich recht zufrieden.Am Ende kommt es eben doch auf den Käufer und nicht den Verkäufer der Ware an.


----------



## WOW2k6 (12. Juli 2007)

Wartet nur ab, bald ist Buffed in den Händen der Goldverkäufer wie z.B. WoWHead und andere...


----------



## Quax (13. Juli 2007)

Goldkauf ist Spielweltschädigend, asozial gegenüber den fleißigen, ehrlichen Spielern
(...und nein, ich bin nicht arbeitslos oder Dauerzocker und habe auch ein Flugtier zusammengefarmt).

Es ist die unglaubliche Faulheit dieser Jugend die Goldverkäufern Tür und Tor öffnet. WoW ist und bleibt ein reines Fleißspiel. In unserer Gilde fliegt jeder raus, der zu bescheissen versucht und/oder einen Beschiss deckt.
Von wegen: "Mußt es ja nicht kaufen". 
Wir gehen auf´s schärfste gegen solche faulen Lümmel vor.

Ebenso diese unverschämten Wucherer in AH - soziale Marktwirtschaft hat auch mit Verantwortung zu tun.
Jeder trägt die ethische Verantwortung für die Angemessenheit seiner Angebote.

Beispiel: 20 Wolle für 5  o. 20 Thoriumbarren für 20g - frei nach dem Motto:
"Mal sehen, ob ich mich heute mal wieder an einer dummen Sau bereichern kann"

Und die, Du-mußt-es-ja-nicht-kaufen-Leute sind die schlimmsten = null Verantwortungsbewußtsein

Wie kommt das alles?  Zu viel unehrlich erworbenes Gold im Umlauf.

Liebes buffed-team - trennt euch von euren schwarzen Schafen? 
montl. 1 euro von jedem Spieler? Ich wär dabei !

Euer Quax - Wächter über Sitte und Anstand ;-)


----------



## Ragiera (15. Juli 2007)

Ich musste laut lachen als ich den Thread gelesen habe. Hier sind ja echt ne Menge Freaks unterwegs ^^

Btw wenn hier schon jemand mit vermeintlicher Halbbildung rumläuft und Martin Luther King zitiert zu einem völlig absurden Thema, dann bitte auch auf Englisch.


----------



## WOW2k6 (16. Juli 2007)

Ragiera schrieb:


> Btw wenn hier schon jemand mit vermeintlicher Halbbildung rumläuft und Martin Luther King zitiert zu einem völlig absurden Thema, dann bitte auch auf Englisch.



Schön dass wenigstens du dann mit fundierten Argumenten kommst...

Halleluja!


----------



## Novos (18. Juli 2007)

Habt ihr euch eigendlich schon mal Gedanken gemacht wie Werbung auf Websiten wircklich zustande kommt?
Meint ihr wircklich, jemand aus dem Buffed-Team hat direkten Einfluss darauf?
Im Regelfall wird der Werbeplatz eines Internetportals an Marketingfirma o.ä. vermietet, jene Firma betreut tausende von Websiten.
In den einzelnen Verträgen wird geregelt für was der Portalbetreiber keine Werbung wünscht (ich denke an dieser Stelle wird buffed angegeben haben das sie keine Goldwerbung möchten).
Trotzalledem kann es zu jeder Zeit vorkommen, meist durch mangelnde Inhaltskontrolle der Marketingfirma, das auf unerwünschten Inhalt verlinkt wird.
Endecke ich dann als User soetwas und finde es störend, dann schreibe ich eine Email an die Supportemailadresse des Portalbetreiber und rede nicht den Dienst schlecht, dessen Nutznieser ich bin.

Grüße
Novos


----------



## Thyia (18. Juli 2007)

Ganz deiner Meinung Novos. Vor allem handelt es sich nicht um direkte Goldwerbung, nur um indirekte. Das haben die Leute von GameGoods schlau gemacht und sich mit einem Gewinnspiel bei dem es nicht um Gold geht auf ihre Goldseite aufmerksam gemacht. Ist ihnen sicherlich gelungen.


----------



## b3rnS (18. Juli 2007)

ich versteh nicht, warum ihr euch so aufregt. Ihr könnt nichts daran ändern, dass leute gold kaufen. Außerdem denke ich, dass die meisten leute die gold kaufen wollen von alleine danach suchen und nicht durch werbung zufällig drauf stoßen. Was unteranderem daran liegt, dass es soviel diskutiert wird. Sprich ihr macht durch Diskussionen nur noch mehr auf goldverkäufer aufmerksam.


----------



## Mace (18. Juli 2007)

Also erstmal man könnte nur auf das gewinnspiel auf diesem link bzw auf dieser "werbung" gab es keinerlei hinweise dafür das man gold kaufen soll.
Wenn du mal auf den link geklickt hättest hättest du festgestellt das da nur das gewinnspiel ist und nix von gold kaufen oder solchen sachen steht.

zitat

AUGEN AUF

ps.Ach und nur mal so ich wusste nicht das man auf da gold kaufen kann da man nur das gewinnspiel gesehn hat...wundert mich das du es weist...


----------



## krrrosss (19. Juli 2007)

Zum Thema Goldverkauf....

Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot! feddich


----------



## Mezzi1 (19. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Zum Thema Goldverkauf....
> 
> Die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot! feddich




>>> Richtig! Solange immer wieder Gold gekauft wird ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Dianon (21. Juli 2007)

MaceJ schrieb:


> ps.Ach und nur mal so ich wusste nicht das man auf da gold kaufen kann da man nur das gewinnspiel gesehn hat...wundert mich das du es weist...



Klasse Einstellung. Was ich nicht sehe existiert nicht ... kein Wunder das die Welt zugrunde geht wenn man so bemüht wegschaut.


----------



## h3ir (22. Juli 2007)

GameGoods ist aber anders als die anderen. GameGoods hat Leute beschäftigt die wirklich Spielen und GameGoods lässt nicht einfach nur Bots rumlaufen. Ebenfalls ist GameGoods nicht auf der Abschussliste von Blizzard (Laut GameGoods)... Ich hab früher mal bei GameGoods was für einen Kumpel bestellt. Kam nach 2 Stunden an (war ein Mittwoch Nachmittag) und sogar noch ein Bonus wegen Erstbestellung.

Ebenfalls, denkt mal. Euch gehört eine erfolgreiche Webseite ( Ich habe eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ihr müsst einen Server bezahlen. Kein User ist bereit etwas zu bezahlen für den Service eurer Webseite.
UND DANN NÖRGELN NOCH ALLE USER RUM DAS ES WERBUNG GIBT.


----------



## Chazz9R (28. Juli 2007)

*
Ich finde ja eigentlich das Buffed ruhig wow gold verkuafen könnte zumidenst nicht ibn großen massen sondern so bis 500g ich mien es klappt doch jetzt auch mit buffed premium musse doch auhc zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Tikume (28. Juli 2007)

h3ir schrieb:


> GameGoods ist aber anders als die anderen. GameGoods hat Leute beschäftigt die wirklich Spielen und GameGoods lässt nicht einfach nur Bots rumlaufen. Ebenfalls ist GameGoods nicht auf der Abschussliste von Blizzard (Laut GameGoods)...



Du glaubst auch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Tatbestand ist hier ja erstmal nicht das botten sondern der Goldverkauf.


----------



## WOW2k6 (28. Juli 2007)

Goldverkauf macht das Spiel kaputt! Und da ist es egal obs nun 1G oder 10000G sind...


----------

